# Finally got up to date pics of my bunch..



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/ (for more varied pics)

Cast list:
(boys)
Unnamed boy - unknown colour, suggested broken blue agouti tan as he has a blob of tan under his bottom and a bi-colour tail 









Mycroft - blue self









Jasper - satin dove tan

















Morgan - black tan









Miles - another unknown, long haired broken champagne tan perhaps? The tan spans his full body though so not completely sure. Hard to get a good shot. (2 years old - has a cataract)









Marble - normal tri colour









Murmur - normal tri colour









(girls)
Miami - stone tri colour

















Missy - long-haired broken/pied chocolate satin (2 years old - has a cataract)









Marina - satin(?) dove tan









Mercedes - self champagne/beige/stone









Mischief - blazed black girl









Unnamed new girl - poor pied dove maybe?









Unnamed new girl - unknown, any guesses? Could be ivory/bew, or a super pale silver or something else entirely

















Unnamed new girl - pied black 'fuzzy hairless'


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

pretty cute bunch!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful mice. They all have such nice ears.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Aww, thank you ^^ they do have nice, big ears <3


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

angelofwhimsy said:


> Unnamed new girl - unknown, any guesses? Could be ivory/bew, or a super pale silver or something else entirely


No idea what she is, other then appearing BEW in the picture lighting, but I really like the way she is put together.  Nice bunch of pictures. Did many of these come from a breeder?

-Zanne


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

They all are  Mycroft, Morgan, Jasper, Marble, Murmur, Miami and Marina were all from a Leicester breeder Morning Star, Mischief, Mercedes, Miles and Missy were from another Leicester breeder Kage Davies, and the 4 unnamed babies are from a Derby breeder who is working on naked lines  (but she's not a member here I don't think?)


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

They are all beautiful my favouite is murmur


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Awww, thank you! Murmur is gorgeous but I have to admit my soft spot is for my older mice, two are 2 years old, two are 18 months, and three are about 14-15 months old so I always feel a bit like I'm looking after them on borrowed time


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I know what you mean by having a soft spot for the older ones! I truly adore my foundation mice (1 year, 2 months...not too old yet).

Those EARS. And that blue! And BEW! Oh I wish I had a breeder near me.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been really lucky with my mice  they're all very pretty boys and girls and I do indeed love those ears :lol:

Aww, middle-aged babies! Do you have pics on here?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lovely mice  mischief looks like my male blaze


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Aww! Bet he's a pretty lad  do appreciated pied colouring on the face


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

So many colours! 
And there are blues too, blues everywhere... :love

I've had a mouse that looked like your Mischief, years ago. I have many nice memories of that girl, so please, give yours a cuddle from me


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Some but not all of my newer additions 


























(technically a cheat since this is one home made who I'm keeping  )

















satin stone self?


























and a satin broken stone. Just to be confusing!








blue tri - need to get a better pic!


















































The new love of my life


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Stunning. I love the tricolors and black fox at the end.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Loverly additions


----------



## Budgiebonkers (Apr 27, 2013)

So adorable who knew they come in so many colors!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful .... I love foxes and tri's ... Hoping to get some tris in my next pairing


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Hehe, thank you everyone  And I hope you get your tris soon Andypandy! Although your self colours were just gorgeous and delicious too! :love


----------

